# Drake Roberts v. candycorn



## Drake_Roberts (Feb 13, 2014)

I, Drake Roberts, hereby challenge you,  [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION], to a debate about the virtues and pitfalls of a new civil war, political system, or secession. Just you and me. No support at all. Are you game?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 13, 2014)

Drake_Roberts said:


> I, Drake Roberts, hereby challenge you,  [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION], to a debate about the virtues and pitfalls of a new civil war, political system, or secession. Just you and me. No support at all. Are you game?



Feel free to debate someone else.  Its a pointless endeavor to debate you.


----------



## Drake_Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > I, Drake Roberts, hereby challenge you,  [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION], to a debate about the virtues and pitfalls of a new civil war, political system, or secession. Just you and me. No support at all. Are you game?
> ...



Oh, really? How so? And who do you suggest?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 15, 2014)

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Drake_Roberts said:
> ...



Anyone with the time required.


----------



## Listening (Feb 16, 2014)

Candycorn, "the mouth" is avoiding a "debate".


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 16, 2014)

CC gets no troll pellets for 1v1 substantive debates. He won't do it.


----------



## Drake_Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> CC gets no troll pellets for 1v1 substantive debates. He won't do it.



Too true! Shame on me for believing CC would ever agree to something like this.


----------



## Listening (Feb 19, 2014)

Drake_Roberts said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > CC gets no troll pellets for 1v1 substantive debates. He won't do it.
> ...



But she's got time to run off her 50 word vocab over in other threads.

She should change her name to YellowStreak.


----------

